

Introducing QC2 - the Quantum Compute Cloud - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/04/introducing-qc2-the-quantum-compute-cloud.html

======
ivan_ah
So Quantum Computing is April fools material now... well i am glad at least it
is useful for //something// ;)

